# Giant House Rabbit



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Could A Giant House Rabbit Live In A Rabbit Hutch ?


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Beccaboo said:


> Could A Giant House Rabbit Live In A Rabbit Hutch ?


A bit off topic lol but how long do sea monkeys actually live for?? Did you buy one of those dried packets of them?? I should think a giant rabbit would need a giant hutch


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Ohh ok Thanks  

The Sea Monkeys Roughly Live For Around 2 Years But They Keep On Breeding So You Never Loose Them All lol , Yes I Got Them As A Dryed Bag From Argos  , Triops Are Really Good Too


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone Else , And Could You Give Me Any Other Info On Them are They good pets Etc


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Beccaboo said:


> Anyone Else , And Could You Give Me Any Other Info On Them are They good pets Etc


If you get a male get him done when old enough because he may get aggressive!!!


----------



## Beccaboo (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok Thanks so Much ay one Else have lots of info about them ?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally wouldnt keep on in a "hutch" because brought hutches are just not big enough. A shed would be ok, or a wendy house, something like that. If you made a super-sized hutch yourself then maybe.
I techically had 2 new zealand whites(which are XL but not Giant!) in a hutch but it was an L shape built into the shed, it was 6ft one way 8ft the other and 3ft high, with a raised 2ft x 2ft bed area in the corner! They also had a run they could go into, which was 5ft x 5ft. I have now opened up the whole shed and runs for my lot, including a NZW and 2 French Lops(Giants) 

*Heidi*


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I personally wouldnt keep on in a "hutch" because brought hutches are just not big enough. A shed would be ok, or a wendy house, something like that. If you made a super-sized hutch yourself then maybe.
> I techically had 2 new zealand whites(which are XL but not Giant!) in a hutch but it was an L shape built into the shed, it was 6ft one way 8ft the other and 3ft high, with a raised 2ft x 2ft bed area in the corner! They also had a run they could go into, which was 5ft x 5ft. I have now opened up the whole shed and runs for my lot, including a NZW and 2 French Lops(Giants)
> 
> *Heidi*


When I had my first rabbit I did'nt like the size of the hutches so my dad made a brilliant hutch out of a 6 foot kitchen cupboard  Blackberry loved it


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Beccaboo said:


> Anyone Else , And Could You Give Me Any Other Info On Them are They good pets Etc


Okay..... If you get a giant rabbit, firstly try to find one from a proper reputable breeder NOT a pet shop, so you know what you're getting healthwise - and breedwise as well, as there are several different Giant breeds. Pet shops also charge silly prices for them as well.

Yes they can live in a hutch but it needs to be a very BIG one! I would say around 1 metre high x 2+ metres long and about 1.5 metres wide from front to back. You can't buy hutches like this, so you would need to get one made. The rabbit also needs regular exercise every day outside the hutch so unless you have a secure garden, you will need a rabbit run again 1 metre high x as long and as wide as you can find space for.

Also consider that rabbits like and need company, so you will be looking at a VERY big hutch (or perhaps a small shed or child's wooden playhouse?) for two, with maybe something like a small aviary attached for outdoor space.

Giant breeds:
Flemish Giant (UK original type)
Continental Giant (called Flemish overseas)
British Giant
French Lop
Giant Papillon
Belgian Hare (strictly speaking not a Giant but needs the same amount of space).

It pays to do your homework on exactly what kind of giant you are getting, and especially find out about its family background and relations as many Giant breeds can be short-lived and/or have health issues. You will never get this kind of detailed information from a pet shop.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I personally would not put a giant in a hutch there are none you can buy that are big enough, a shed or playhouse is better. There are plenty of Giants in rescues needing a home  Have a look on the link in my signature.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Beccaboo said:


> Could A Giant House Rabbit Live In A Rabbit Hutch ?


I presume you plan on putting it outside?


----------



## mutch (Jun 30, 2010)

If you are going to keep your bun indoors collapsable dog crates are quite good, when I first had my two rabbits I had three large dog crates put together, they have a side and front door so you can take the sides off and attach them with cable ties, I then used a metal small animal play pen to create a run area added on. This was only until I moved and now they just have their own bedroom!


----------

